# Help with bass traps



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I just completed my basement HT project and now need some help with bass trap placement.

I really didnt/dont know anything about bass traps until I noticed a huuuuuge difference in subwoofer performance between my living room and my basement. The guys at SVS suggested looking into bass traps.

The room is 100% brand new. Ceiling and walls are all 5/8" drywall with standard 2x4 construction and insulation. Floors are the run of the mill carpet with 8MM padding.

If you can see the grid lines on the attached floorplan, they are all 1 foot. Basically the room is 23x14 with a 10x10 side room open to the TV area.

The green panels are essentially just decorations, but they'd ideally be where i'd like the bass traps to go. I think black bass traps in the middle of the green squares would look good.

Thank you in advance for any advice you have!

-Andrew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The first thing I'd recommend is to get that sub out of the recess in the corner. That's causing all kinds of issues.

Then, fill that recess with insulation and cover with a cloth grille. 

You can then add some broadband absorbers in the middles of the panels you have up but that's not necessarily nor likely the best place for bass absorption - though the ones on the right wall would certainly be a good place for reflection control.

Bryan


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you Bryan.

The only other easily accessible place for the sub is the corner to the left of the TV. As I've read, corner placement is recommended. I can possibly make a covered insulation door, but the recess is where I access all the electronics. They're completely hidden, as I use an IR repeater but go back there to load DVD's.

Once I get my HT furniture (end of the month), there may be another place for the subwoofer, but i will try the other corner first.

Thank you again!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, usually the corner is the worst place for a sub. While it gives the most sheer output, it also maximally excites all the room modes and makes frequency response issues worse.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I concur with Bryan. I moved my subwoofer around a bit and by far the worst position for "room boom" was in any of the corners. Best spot for me seemed to be mid way down one of my walls. Best spot for you would depend on your room. Get a long sub cable and move it around the room. The shear output might diminish, but you can always turn it up either at the sub or by boosting the level at your AVR.


----------

